# 2015



## Rayofsunshine (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi all 

I just wanted to come on and wish everyone a very happy new yr! May 2015 bring u all uve dreamed for and more 😊 me and hubby are due to start prep groups this month and could not b more excited (but very nervous!) starting our adoption journey! Here's to 2015 .......


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi Rayofsunshine,  Happy New Year to you too. We decided to start our adoption journey last year and went to our open evening in February, formally applied in 
March and our amazing baby boy moved in just before xmas so it could be a very busy year for you. Good luck! X


----------



## ciacox (May 31, 2013)

Happy New Year everyone! We're also starting our adoption adventure this year and have our first initial visit lined up in a couple of weeks. We have lots of exciting plans lined up for the year, including moving house. I'm not expecting us to have our family by this time next year but am very much hoping we'll have made progress in that direction. Wishing everyone a wonderful year! xxx


----------



## HopeFaith (Jan 20, 2014)

Rayofsunshine - how exciting for you! Look forward to hearing how your prep group goes.

Ciacox - a very exciting time ahead for you too! Do let us know how you get on with your initial visit.

Becs - your story gives me hope   We are at the very beginning of our adoption adventure with 5 info evenings booked in for Jan & Feb. So far though I've been disappointed to hear from every agency that we are likely to wait a LONG time for a baby without needs. So it is reassuring to hear how quick your journey was! I've also been told that we need to wait 6 months from last ivf to registering with an agency. I noticed from your signature that you finished fertility treatment in Dec & applied in March. Do u mind me asking how you got round the 6 month wait thing?

Best of luck to everyone on their journeys & a very happy 2015 to all xxxx


----------



## Rayofsunshine (Jul 28, 2013)

Great to hear from u lovely ladies 😊

Becs- what a wonderful story! I bet u had the best xmas and new yr ever! How is ur little one settling in? 

Cia- moving house! Sounds exciting, haven been given advise from other adopters that keeping distracted and busy during the journey is a gd thing, I think uve got a great attitude! Keep us updated on ur progress 👍

Star- hi again 😊 just PMd u xx

Hope faith-so sorry to hear u have been told long wait! What part of the world are u from? The decision of who to go with VA or LA I found quite agonising, it's such an important decision! Wishing u lots of luck with urs! Keep us updated on progress xxx

Ray xx


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi Hopefaith, we were completely open and honest with our agency right from the initial phone all. Luckily for us they are open minded and judge each case individually. Mentally we had moved on from Ivf before our final attempt and that's what we had made clear to them. They could see that we were ready ourselves to move on and had dealt with the Ivf. Everyone is different in my opinion, some will move beyond ivf much quicker than others and the 6 month rule doesn't reflect that. Our baby is definitely considered very easy to place and we are fortunate in that the agency we are with do have quite a lot of younger children and babies and at the time we applied a shortage of adopters wanting children lower than school age so it came together for us perfectly. 
Rayofsunshine definitely not the best xmas and new year ever we'll leave that to next year, lo came so close to xmas it really was totally downplayed to almost non existent. He was also very poorly and now we are too so it's been in at the deep end for sure but we had very realistic expectations about how it would be this year, next year we will have our forever dreamed of family xmas. The most wonderful thing though is getting all the settling in and illnesses etc out of the way and starting at the beginning of a New Year with that whole year ahead of us.
We know we are incredibly lucky to have had such a speedy journey and to have such a young easy baby but it can happen. We've kind of done a foster to adopt as well but in a very unusual way in that we didn't start fostering until after placement order was granted and that again is because we've pushed hard to minimise delays and we've had an agency that were on the same page as us.
Good luck to you all, adoption has taken us from the darkness and already given us a future and such joy.


----------



## HopeFaith (Jan 20, 2014)

Ray - hi & thanks for your good luck wishes. We're in NW London & have been told that for the first time ever there's more adopters than children! Does it vary a lot between places?

Becs - our situation sounds very similar to yours. After our second failed IVF attempt in Aug we considered adoption & in a way 'moved on' & did all our grieving then. We did the third IVF cycle just to get closure & ensure we wouldn't have any regrets & that we'd done everything we could. So although it's not even been a month since last cycle (but 5 months since second attempt) we both feel ready to move onto adoption. I just hope the agencies can be as open minded as yours were.   I'm so pleased to hear that you are so happy with your lo  

Xxx


----------



## Star10 (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi Ray

I am not able to send you a PM as your inbox is full 😀

S x


----------



## Star10 (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi Ray

Hope everything went alright this week?

I keep trying to reply to your PM but your inbox still days full

Star x


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Awesome! Congrats.... Enjoy the ride xx


----------



## Rayofsunshine (Jul 28, 2013)

Evening, hows everyone doing? I started my prep groups last week! Sooo intense! More so than I expected! One more day then into refs and medicals! 

Star ive PMd u xxx


----------

